# Be careful in Georgia



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

There was a kind enough rescue foster on Craigslist trying to help a guy/girl find transport for a dog they were interested in.

The person interested in the dogs wanted them from Spalding County: purebred Lab and purebred German Shepherd (intact). They were NOT with a rescue but a regular person. 

I e-mailed the rescuer and asked about the situation, and she gave me the person's e-mail address (PM for the e-mail address).

I sent the guy/girl an e-mail asking about the transport, who they were with, private individual, etc. trying to get a grasp of the situation.

The person didn't answer my questions but merely sent a reply:

"will u help me....?"

I sent some questions back...again...asking who they were, are they going to be filling out the paperwork, etc.?

They replied with....

"after the shelter has them....their fate is in the hands.......are u going to help me?"

Hm. Sounded fishy. I again asked the person for clarification about the dogs, which ones, who they were with to which they replied, "why wont u call me at 706-xxx-xxxx? i wont to talk on the phobe. pull person will sign papers"

I replied that I don't provide personal information to someone I don't know.

They responded with

"i wont to talk on the phone....i find email impersonal....if u want call me...best luck to you for dogs. R U FLAGGING MY ADS?"

1. The e-mail address was vague. The person never signed their name, and the e-mail address "sender" name was the e-mail address.

2. They wanted two purebred, intact dogs from Spalding County.

3. They did not want to fill the paperwork out themselves. They wanted the "puller" to fill out the paperwork in their name, pay the adoption fee, then bring them the dog. 

4. Insistent on having someone call them - though number doesn't come back as anything on google except their ads.

5. Won't provide a name.

Be aware. I don't know who this person is, and maybe it's someone that doesn't understand the internet (though can navigate the animal shelter websites, craigslist, etc. well), and is looking for purebred, intact (large breed) dogs. 

I didn't provide this person with my phone number, etc. but according to some animal rescue friends, it is more than likely a breeder, a baiter, or someone with ulterior motives.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

doesn't sound good. thanks for posting the heads-up.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks...I gave the Spalding Vol's the heads up!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I talked to some rescue volunteers that pull from Spalding often, and they have no idea who this person is. 

They have a dozen ads now posted on CL currently.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What happeed to the dogs? Did someone else step up?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

According to Spalding...they have no GSD's...sure this isn't Paulding?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

No clue, and it was Spalding. It was a white German Shepherd.

The guy has been posting for every large breed dog that is in Spalding now, and says he lives in Blue Ridge but works, on the weekends, in Ohio. 

While some northern rescues do "rescue trains," this person refuses to tell what rescue they are, their actual name, etc. only that he is "lisensed."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

They are working on this and know who he is.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

It's a tad bit creepy.


----------

